# How scratch resistant is the black "DLC" coating?



## Vintage Racer

I'm very tempted to purchase one of the new Nav B-Chrono II black DLC watches. I do wonder, however, just how scratch resistant the DLC coating is over time. I have seen some other black watches that didn't hold up so well and showed lots of nicks and scratches after a short time. Anyone have any experience with other, coated watches such as the Nav B-Chrono 47mm ,black?

Thanks.


----------



## manofstyle

If they used the same process as the Triton 100 it will hold up a lot. I have banged mine pretty seriously and no nicks to show. The corners, such as the ones on the lugs, is where the coating is very thin and is the first place to show sings of wear. Nothing very noticable unless you examine it really up close.


----------



## acello27

DLC is a tougher form of PVD. I think the toughest.
Everything I have seen or read has been positive.
You can do some searching and read the differences.


----------



## Tony A.H

don't have a DLC "yet" . but i'm also tempted to get one. really tempted. and hope someday soon.
i've also heard Good things about The DLC Coating (like the others mentioned as being very Tough).

good luck with your Purchase. it's a Great looking Watch.


----------



## ice_man

I own 3 DLC watches, 2 from Steinhart. I think DLC is tough and can handle. Beating. Supposedly, it's the hardest form of black coating that exist so far. 

Someone posted a link everything about DLC, you can try and search for it.

I love DLC and wouldn't trade it with SS.. Lol


Tapatalk.


----------



## Riker

DLC Steinharts are fine, hard wearing watches. Proof is in the amount of post you do not see here of owners complaining about their DLC watch being scratched or marked. Sure they can be scratched but generally they hold up very well indeed.

Get yourself that Nav.B chrono DLC & enjoy it.....;-)


----------



## por44

DLC should be more resistant to abrasion & edge wear than PVD, but it is a coating so ...


----------



## sidakumar

I've worn mine through all sorts of abuse over 6 months and haven't managed to scratch it yet.


----------



## spain72

Vintage Racer said:


> I'm very tempted to purchase one of the new Nav B-Chrono II black DLC watches. I do wonder, however, just how scratch resistant the DLC coating is over time. I have seen some other black watches that didn't hold up so well and showed lots of nicks and scratches after a short time. Anyone have any experience with other, coated watches such as the Nav B-Chrono 47mm ,black?
> 
> Thanks.


https://www.watchuseek.com/f275/pvd-dlc-considerations-557946.htmlHere you can find the technical informations needed...


----------



## Vintage Racer

Thanks, all, for your feedback.


----------



## NOLAstrummonkey

Howdy Racer,

In thinking about your inquiry, I realized what a bad "jones" I have for DLC/PVD coated watches. I currently have two two DLC Ball and a PVD Bell & Ross. As I rotate through pieces very regularly, I have owned a number of coated pieces including the new 6steel Dievas Reaper (What a dumb move to sell one #20 of 50 produced in that watch) and the last 44mm Steinhart Nav-B Chrono II that is no longer produced. I am also about to order the new DLC Chrono II just released and am just waiting to see if Gunter can respond favorably to a minor modification in build for me. 
My last Steinhart with, I believe it was described as a PVD coating, preformed admirably and had no wear spots, nicks or thin points where the coating did not "take" well. Of course, PVD & DLC are very generic descriptions that can vary dramatically in process/longevity/finish quality/color etc....... There are some great technical articles about how the coatings and techniques differ. In a huge oversimplification, DLC has greater Vicker ratinsg and tends to resist wear much better than PVD can. There are several physical reasons for this variance that would require an entire article to explain. For example, Ball utilizes a fantastic DLC process that looks almost grey rather than black and is almost bulletproof, In contrast, the PVD Bell & Ross I currently have (a more expensive piece but very simple in movement) has been worn just a few times & already shows signs of wear. 
I am very, very comfortable purchasing another Diamond Like Carbon process Steinhart and am positive that, should I have any issues, Gunter will do his best to assist toward a resolution. Good Luck.
Cheers
David


----------



## ktoo

Hi,

I've had an Ocean DLC for about 9 months. I wear it all the time and have taken it on many trips, some of which have been very rough and in or under water. I nearly lost the watch one time when i slipped while ascending a strong waterfall in *Saklikent Gorge* in Turkey. I lost my footing and went down in the waterfall. The water pressure broke one of the end pins and the watch was left holding onto the remaining pin. (that's why i love and wear zulus) In the process of recovering my footing, the watch (and me) took severe beating against rocks under heavy rushing water. When I examined the watch later, I was amazed to find only one scratch on the bezel. Luck or build? I don't know. However, during the time I've had this watch, the coating has rubbed off in some spots along the edges of the crown and lugs. But this enhances the appeal of the watch, imo.


----------



## TehCube

ktoo said:


> Hi,
> 
> I've had an Ocean DLC for about 9 months. I wear it all the time and have taken it on many trips, some of which have been very rough and in or under water. I nearly lost the watch one time when i slipped while ascending a strong waterfall in *Saklikent Gorge* in Turkey. I lost my footing and went down in the waterfall. The water pressure broke one of the end pins and the watch was left holding onto the remaining pin. (that's why i love and wear zulus) In the process of recovering my footing, the watch (and me) took severe beating against rocks under heavy rushing water. When I examined the watch later, I was amazed to find only one scratch on the bezel. Luck or build? I don't know. However, during the time I've had this watch, the coating has rubbed off in some spots along the edges of the crown and lugs. But this enhances the appeal of the watch, imo.


Wow, cool story. 

Speaking of which, I recently banged my Ocean DLC pretty severely (though I don't recall on what), and got a really serious scratch on the bezel, but you can tell it originated on the sapphire and didn't stop until it went over the DLC covered part of the bezel. There is NO scratch on the Sapphire OR the DLC coating. And no other scratches either.

The only place where i can see the DLC wearing off is on the end of my clasp, right on the corners, because there is constant friction against my desk (where I spend 8+ hours a day), but as far as actual scratches go, I've had none.
Had the Ocean DLC for 3 months or so.


----------



## bry1975

Interesting to hear about the Steinhart DLC from my sources the Steinhart PVD/DLC contractor are working on a type of 
hardening so like Tegimenting or Kolsterising so might well see the new hardened cases in 2012 well maybe.

DLC is good but as the friction in the advanced coatings reduce the coating loses its adhesion which can cause issues.

Bry



TehCube said:


> Wow, cool story.
> 
> Speaking of which, I recently banged my Ocean DLC pretty severely (though I don't recall on what), and got a really serious scratch on the bezel, but you can tell it originated on the sapphire and didn't stop until it went over the DLC covered part of the bezel. There is NO scratch on the Sapphire OR the DLC coating. And no other scratches either.
> 
> The only place where i can see the DLC wearing off is on the end of my clasp, right on the corners, because there is constant friction against my desk (where I spend 8+ hours a day), but as far as actual scratches go, I've had none.
> Had the Ocean DLC for 3 months or so.


----------



## ColtM733

is there any way to re-coat or repair scratches on the DLC coating?


----------



## Riker

Sure there must be the option to do so but it could be expensive... If it can be added to a stainless case then it seems logical that it be able to be reapplied to an existing DLC case.



ColtM733 said:


> is there any way to re-coat or repair scratches on the DLC coating?


----------



## ice_man

After about almost a year of using my Triton 100ATM, i found a few scratches/nicks. They are actually in a hidden part of the watch. Some dust or sand might have lodged on the strap or something.









Tapatalk.


----------



## vic225

anyone knows how to paint scratches back? i just made some very noticeable scratches on my dlc nav b chrono!


edit: turns out i can rub the scratch off... probably some paint from somewhere only


----------



## Kadeea

On day three of me owning my Nav B Chrono II I gave it a pretty nice bruiser on a door at work. For the most part you can't tell its scratched from a distance but if you really look at the bezel in a brightly lit room, it stands out like an elephant in a room. Given how hard I struck the door I'm surprised it didnt do more damage so I'de say you were good to go


----------



## doggrell3000

i have on order ( and fully paid ) a steinhart ocean black dlc T0206 dive watch . i do not dive or swim especially with a $450 watch on my arm . i never get any of my 10 watches wet . i baby my watches so they will last a long time . my son's generation does not collect watches . soon all metal watches with black metal bracelets will become as obsolete as tube style tvs and monitors . the coming generation of smart watches with colorful changing screens will be what people will soon begin to wear . i am a bit of a luddite . i dislike smart phones tablets and the very idea of smart watches . don't get me started on google glasses . everywhere you go these days people are glued to their various screens and tuning out every other person place or thing around them . some day this madness will cease and people will realize " what was i thinking? " . my watches are simple well made all metal bracelet time indicators that do not draw attention to themselves . the more conservative the better and the easier to check what time it is at a glance . i ordered the steinhart ocean black dlc because i assume it will last a lifetime with basic careful care . getting a watch wet or subjecting a watch to shocks will definitely ruin it no matter how much the timepiece costs . i am also soon going to order an all analogue g-shock gac-100-1a ( which i will modify with a wide black metal bracelet ) . the g-shock is a watch that i can wear during sports hard work motorcycle riding swimming and general abuse activities without being concerned that the g-shock will be destroyed ( hopefully ) . i will continue to baby my good all metal watches ( even the steinhart ocean black dlc ) with the idea that these timepieces with bracelets will one day become collecters items while the rest of the world is talking to their broker on their wrist screens . black metal bracelets - dlc or pvd - are in my humble opinion only for quick glances to check the time and also are a means of fashion expression for men ( a kind of male jewelry ) . one thing that is presently bugging me about my prepaid order for my steinhart ocean black dlc model T0206 is the shipping date keeps being delayed every two weeks . steinhart has kept me informed by email and they blame the delays on their suppliers -- which means that they can't get any ETA 2824-2 movements . ETAs are getting notoriously difficult to acquire . so i will have to wait it out . this will be my first dlc coated black watch and bracelet . i am getting antsy but remaining patient . steinhart has been apologetic and polite about the continuous delays . thank you .

doggrell3000
new york ny


----------



## stfraw

manofstyle said:


> The corners, such as the ones on the lugs, is where the coating is very thin and is the first place to show sings of wear. Nothing very noticable unless you examine it really up close.


Very true, I have Triton limited edition DLC (Aquarus) and this is exacltly what happened to me - lugs corners show some wear (you can see ss on the corners).

Have you guys figured how to fix it? Any products you can recommend (ex.black gun paint pen)?


----------



## jantyc

Got myself a new raf gpw with dlc coating on the bezel. To my dismay i can see scratches on it already. Have to say i'm a bit dissapointed to be honest.


----------



## Uwe W.

jantyc said:


> Got myself a new raf gpw


What's a "raf gpw"?


----------



## ciclismosam

Vintage Racer said:


> I'm very tempted to purchase one of the new Nav B-Chrono II black DLC watches. I do wonder, however, just how scratch resistant the DLC coating is over time. I have seen some other black watches that didn't hold up so well and showed lots of nicks and scratches after a short time. Anyone have any experience with other, coated watches such as the Nav B-Chrono 47mm ,black?
> 
> Thanks.


I have the Ocean 1 DLC and I find that it holds up very well. For me the best example is the bracelet which I find gets less desk swirls than the standard SS bracelet. It definitely holds up well and I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## Watchfreek

Uwe W. said:


> What's a "raf gpw"?


Taking a wild guess - a particular Royal Air Force edition G-shock?:-s


----------



## Uwe W.

Heads up everyone, this is an OLD thread, which was revived by the "raf gpw" complaint. I'm not familiar with such a Steinhart model, so hopefully the person complaining about its DLC can clarify.


----------



## Uwe W.

Watchfreek said:


> Taking a wild guess - a particular Royal Air Force edition G-shock?:-s


You're right, it's a Casio G-Shock with a DLC bezel. In other words, of no relevance to this thread; I doubt Steinhart uses the same bezel manufacturer as Casio...


----------



## jringo8769

Well DLC coating was designed for a tool coating that helps protect tools and is designed to last a long time and is very resistant...from what i am told it will not affect any thickness issues and is much more robust than the PVD coating that most watches have....God Bless John


----------



## yankeexpress

DLC is good so far.


----------



## fskywalker

For those of you with DLC coated watches, how are they holding on after a few years?


----------



## Watchfreek

Hey fskywalker. Fancy seeing you here, welcome  (love your new display caseback for the Rainbow BTW). Don't expect it to be super tough like the DLC coating on Panerais - they do scratch/chip with a slight knock. I've tried to avoid coated cases but some limited editions only come in black. Fortunately small nicks can be touched up with a black marker. I'm not sure about fading though. All my DLC Steinharts are within a year old only.


----------



## fskywalker

*How scratch resistant is the black "DLC" coating?*



Watchfreek said:


> Hey fskywalker. Fancy seeing you here, welcome  (love your new display caseback for the Rainbow BTW). Don't expect it to be super tough like the DLC coating on Panerais - they do scratch/chip with a slight knock. I've tried to avoid coated cases but some limited editions only come in black. Fortunately small nicks can be touched up with a black marker. I'm not sure about fading though. All my DLC Steinharts are within a year old only.


Hi! Lately posting more in other forums but still active here as well. Thanks for compliments on Zenith, wearing it today! 










I'm interested in having a shiny chrono bezel turned black matte, so should be less suceptible to scratches


----------



## Watchfreek

Oh so you're asking about after market dlc coating? Ala the new Daytona Eh? 😊 Wrong forum mate 😲 But there are a few shops that do really tough, literally almost diamond-like, scratch resistent tough coating but will cost quite a lot. PM me if interested.


----------

